# burning mp3s on dvd...



## loserpunkx182 (Jan 25, 2005)

...i'm using nero 6 and when i would try to burn my mp3s to a dvd+rw media..it would stop after a few mins and give me the "burn failed" error...anyone know why this might happen? i'm burning at the lowest speed


----------



## SlothX311 (Jan 25, 2005)

might be a faulty dvd disk...


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Jan 25, 2005)

i've tried 3 different ones  ...i even burnt a dvd on one...i really hope to get this figured out so i can backup my music..and stuff


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 25, 2005)

try to lower the speed when your burning


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Jan 25, 2005)

it's as low as it'll go...


----------



## sypher822 (Jan 25, 2005)

try another program, you may have a corrupt file installed with nero...


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 25, 2005)

what version of Nero using (6.x.x.x) click about in the main program

and what make is your DVD burner


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Jan 26, 2005)

Eiremax said:
			
		

> what version of Nero using (6.x.x.x) click about in the main program
> 
> and what make is your DVD burner



6.3.0.0 and teac burner...i've been burning dvd movies from this tho


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 26, 2005)

turn running a simulation before you burn 

tick the simulation above finalize 

how much data in going onto this disc?


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Jan 26, 2005)

thats weird..the simulation's grayed out and wont let me select it...i have the full version too


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 26, 2005)

what mode are you burning in


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 26, 2005)

Try to enable DMA on your DVD recorder

Go to Control Panel->System->HardWare->Device Manager and then enable 'DMA if Available' for all your Primary and Secondary IDE bus in IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Jan 26, 2005)

it's burning as dvd-rom(iso) and DMA is enabled


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 26, 2005)

Try this freeware solution see how it works

http://www.cdburnerxp.se/


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Jan 26, 2005)

i'm goin to try to burn it slower


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 27, 2005)

if your using more than one Drive make sure your burner CSEL jumper is set to master and the other drive set to slave??

also try using a LENS cleaner on the |DVD recorder


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Jan 27, 2005)

the jumpers are set that way...would lens cleaner do anything if it burned a dvd movie just fine?

btw..thanks for your help so far


----------

